# Pieter van Mastricht on the authority of Bible translations and the originals



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 19, 2020)

And yet Holy Scripture is not so tied to those [original] languages that it cannot, and also ought not, be translated into other languages for the common use of the church. Likewise, all versions in those languages are considered authentic to the extent that they express the sources, according to which they must always be measured.

For this reason, the providence of God was always so illustrious and praiseworthy in preserving the sources, not only that they might not completely pass away but also that they might not be mutilated by the loss of any of the books, or that they might be deformed by any grave defect, while in the meantime not even one of the more ancient translations has come down to us whole and intact.

For the reference, see Pieter van Mastricht on the authority of Bible translations and the originals.


----------

